

Mystery company blazes a trail in fusion energy - zizee
http://news.sciencemag.org/physics/2015/06/mystery-company-blazes-trail-fusion-energy

======
rdlecler1
Wouldn't it be ironic if many of the Suns in the universe were from advanced
civilizations that developed a technology they did not understand and
accidentally turned their planets into Suns. No more Fermi's paradox! (I know,
not likely, but a good premise for a Sifi movie).

